# First Private Label Order



## Lindy (May 17, 2009)

I just got home from Sechelt and a lady I have been working with since Gibsons a couple of weeks ago confirmed her Private Label order today.  I am so excited!!!  We've worked out what will be the ingredients in the soap, she is going to pay 50% of her order this week and once I have received that via Paypal then I will send her down a couple of scent samples to choose from for her soaps.  She plans on carrying a total of 8 different soaps on Private Label and will be building up the inventory over the next couple of months.....

Pretty pumped and I just needed to share this!


----------



## kaseencook (May 17, 2009)

WOO HOO! That's awesome! You must be thrilled, sounds like business is a booming!


----------



## topcat (May 17, 2009)

So totally wonderful Lindy!   Yippeeeeeeee..................business is booming!!!

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (May 17, 2009)

I find is so amazing that this is occurring so soon!  But of yeah way excited.  I'm also meeting with a resort here in town that may be interested in Private Labelling as well - and they are under the same ownership as the mall here in town that I sell my soap in.  So we'll see where that takes me too.....I would love for my business to be 50% retail & 50% wholesale/private labelling.  It would give me the groundwork to be truly successful, at least that is my belief.... :? 

Kasseencook & Tanya - thank you for your support!


----------



## Chay (May 17, 2009)

Lindy, I am so excited for you. I know many of us here have been following your progress from the beginning. You are an inspiration for so many.


----------



## heyjude (May 17, 2009)

That is truly terrific news!!  You are really on your way.    

Congrats on all your success!

Jude


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS! since I'm fairly new to the forum, I just read up on all your early posts from the beginning and you are my latest inspiration. There is so much to learn here. Love it love it!


----------



## Dixie (May 17, 2009)

That's Fantastic Lindsy! Congradulations!!


----------



## AshleyR (May 17, 2009)

YAY! I'm so excited for you. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## ChrissyB (May 17, 2009)

Go Lindy Go!
Go Lindy Go! (I am waving pom poms for you, but I can't do cartwheels anymore!! :wink: )
And yes, you are the diva of soap.....an inspiration for the rest of us!


----------



## heartsong (May 17, 2009)

*x*

  oh, lindy, i'm so happy for you!!!

private label customers is kinda the "holy grail" for us.  large , steady reliabliable customer orders cut down on a lot of production time.

way to go, girl!!!


----------



## Lindy (May 17, 2009)

You guys are way awesome!  I can't tell you how much it means to me to be able to share this with people who "get it" - thank YOU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## misty (May 18, 2009)

wow Lindy, & I also am so very excited for you......wishing you the best!!


----------



## ChrissyB (May 18, 2009)

I'm placing bets that it will be Ashley's turn next followed closely by Topcat!!

You girls are on fire!!


----------



## topcat (May 18, 2009)

(Ummm.....Chrissy......*whispers* _I have one starting soon_..... :wink

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (May 18, 2009)

Tanya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yay you!!!!!


----------



## AshleyR (May 18, 2009)

YAY Tanya!! Good for you!      

I haven't really gotten to that area yet. I've been focusing on building up my stock over the last month or so, and I'm going to see how my grand opening goes through my website and start out with a few craft fairs/festivals in late summer and fall. I plan to really hit the market in the fall as far as wholesaling and private label stuff goes!


----------



## ChrissyB (May 18, 2009)

OKay, okay, I knew it would be one of you girls...I just got it in the wrong order.
Not to mention starduster, who's new online shop is looking fantastic!!
And yay for you Tanya, I am so happy for everyone that is having success with their soap!! It's so great to hear!!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

That is fantastic Lindy , good for you . It is just awesome , that your dream is happening for you.  You Go Girl 

Kitn


----------



## Lindy (May 23, 2009)

Thanks Kitn!


----------

